# Part D



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't know how many of you on here are already on M/Care but have you got anything from your Part D carrier? We did and every drug we are on has moved up to a more expensive "tier". Medications that cost us $7.00 a month this year are going to be $35. or more. Plus the premium is going up. What company do you have your Part D with? Ours is AARP and was good until this year.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

We don't use Part D anymore since prescription coverage is included with our Medicare Advantage HMO plan. But back when Alma was using Part D we learned fast to not mention any expensive drugs she takes.

The Part D cost of taking an expensive medication is more than just the high copay. That's because they also base your monthly premium on what you take. You may make a $35 copay for the medication, but you might also be paying $20 more each month for your Part D premium. Therefore, you are really paying more like $55 for the medication.

As I said, we didn't mention expensive medications to her Part D provider. We did that because I sourced her expensive meds from overseas. While the Part D copay + premium increase would have cost $55/month for Evista, we can buy it overseas for $11/month. The advantage is obvious.



Then they put her on monthly Boniva, which was about $150/pill. We get it for $6.25.
Then they put her on 30 mg Cymbalta, which was about $170/month. We get it for $15/month.
Then they put her on Clarinex, which was about $125/month. We get it for about $4.50/month.
Get the picture? None are anywhere near the Part D copay. You don't need to worry about reaching the "doughnut hole" either.

My recommendation is to change Part D providers during the window this fall (it starts on October 15th this year). That's because you want your Part D premium to be minimal, down around $20/month. A fresh start with a new Part D provider will assure that. Don't mention any meds except your inexpensive generics. Source any high tier medications at alldaychemist.com.

I suggest you go to medicare.gov to search for Part D providers in your area. You enter your meds (remember, enter only your generics!) then it displays providers sorted by monthly premium, low to high. 

By the way, you can send alldaychemist.com a prescription from your doctor if you want to, but if you leave the prescriber info alone they will send your order right out -- no questions asked.


----------



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

We get most of my wifes meds from overseas pretty cheap,but some of these new drugs are not available thru the overseas company.We stay on a part d plan to protect ourselves from new prescriptions.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

wwubben said:


> We get most of my wifes meds from overseas pretty cheap,but some of these new drugs are not available thru the overseas company.We stay on a part d plan to protect ourselves from new prescriptions.


Sometimes you need to look around at other pharmacies to get what you need. What meds & dosages are you looking for? (PM if it's private)


----------

